# "it wont happen to me" happened to me today



## Bl69aze (Sep 13, 2019)

Just gonna share my story with Using just a little bit of tape (thankfully it wasnt a lot)

I have been using paper tape to hold down my thermostats probe to stop my snake from bumping it around, thinking it wont come loose and it wont get stuck on snake

Today i woke up to a normal snake, cruising his enclosure, untill i noticed a big white strip on him... yup, that same sticky tape was stuck to my lovely coastal

I freaked out, and thank god It was paper tape, i only had to put him in a tub of water and it dissolved within 30 seconds, no trace of tape on him anywhere, i quickly removed the remaining tape from his enclosure and will learn from this lesson... It was a stupid one, and I knew better than to use tape, I even tell people not to use tape.

Thanks

please dont use tape in your enclosures


----------



## Benno87 (Sep 13, 2019)

I read and heard too many horror stories about tape before I even bought my first python, to even consider putting the stuff anywhere near my enclosures lol


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 13, 2019)

I think I got off pretty lucky for being so stupid! :O


----------



## Melmy (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m glad he was ok!


----------



## Jamesy93 (Sep 15, 2019)

What do you recommend using to hold the thermostat probe down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melmy (Sep 15, 2019)

Hot glue dries quickly. I would just keep the animal out for an hour. Silicon lasts better but needs about a week to cure and for fumes to clear.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 18, 2019)

dont use super glue if its directly on the hot spot, the fumes can cause issues for humans and snakes alike
Idk about hot glue
[doublepost=1568795495,1568516754][/doublepost]https://chccplastics.en.made-in-chi...-Clip-Cable-Clamp-Fasteners-Tubing-Clips.html use one of these screwed into floor of wooden enclosure


----------



## Derekw (Sep 30, 2019)

I had been freaking out thinking something was wrong with my little, made a vet appointment for Wednesday and after close inspection discovered my partner has used blu tac on the inside of the enclosure to secure the probe cord.
Now my super zebra has patches of blu tac on him. I know it's non toxic to humans and animals if eaten. Can get it off with water either:/


----------

